# Exit Clearance



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Does an expat with a 13A Permanent Visa still need an exit clearance to fly out of the country. I think I know the answer but not quite sure.
Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a No more exit clearance*



ldwand said:


> Does an expat with a 13A Permanent Visa still need an exit clearance to fly out of the country. I think I know the answer but not quite sure.
> Thanks


No exit clearance required but we do get a fee, the immigration is inside the airport terminal, it used to be ( a long time for me) right after paying that airport tax.

Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC)


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> No exit clearance required but we do get a fee, the immigration is inside the airport terminal, it used to be ( a long time for me) right after paying that airport tax.
> 
> Emigration Clearance Certificate (ECC)


It is printed right on the referenced FAQ that an ECC-B is required ECC-B is issued to departing holders of Immigrant and Non-Immigrant visas with valid ACR I-Cards and are leaving the country temporarily. It is my understanding you can get this at the airport prior to departing. So yes you need an ECC-B with a 13a.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Conflicting replies here. My understanding is that* YES *you need an exit clearance. It's best to visit with the closest immigration office to get accurate/legal information.



Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Conflicting replies here. My understanding is that* YES *you need an exit clearance. It's best to visit with the closest immigration office to get accurate/legal information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No conflict if you read the whole answer to the FAQ part 1. 13a get ECC-B and can be done at airport. When I looked at the BI page for things accomplished at the office I saw most offices do only ECC-A. Know for a fact my local office only does ECC=A and have heard them inform others to get ECC-B at the airport.

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> No conflict if you read the whole answer to the FAQ part 1. 13a get ECC-B and can be done at airport. When I looked at the BI page for things accomplished at the office I saw most offices do only ECC-A. Know for a fact my local office only does ECC=A and have heard them in form others to get ECC-B at the airport.
> 
> Chuck


I agree. One of the previous respondents said there was a "fee' for 13A holders and indeed it is the ECC-B. I just paid it at Clark last month. They steered me over to a small office where I paid them ???? If I find the receipt or remember the amount, I will amend this post. Still suffering jetlag and going through papers from the trip.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*ECC-B (13a Visa)*



bidrod said:


> It is printed right on the referenced FAQ that an ECC-B is required ECC-B is issued to departing holders of Immigrant and Non-Immigrant visas with valid ACR I-Cards and are leaving the country temporarily. It is my understanding you can get this at the airport prior to departing. So yes you need an ECC-B with a 13a.
> 
> Chuck


Chuck, PBI office, it's inside the airport and you'll run into it, I have only left once and that was in 2008 and after I checked my bags, next stop was the airport tax and then right after that Philippine Bureau of Immigration had a windowed office, part of the hallway wall to the right with about 4 bureau officers they got my passport and determined my fees were around $60 but they wanted it in pesos and I wasn't prepared and only had dollars but they exchanged it for me into pesos, I was in a wheelchair I had an accident.

Another note is if you plan on being gone years and the wife or spouse is still living in the Philippines leave your Permanent Resident Card (ACR Card) here and have them check you in annually or you'll get stuck with fee's, when I came back in 2010, I was fined 14,000 pesos for not checking in yearly the PBI Officer told me next time to have my wife check me in Jan - Feb, the fee has been lowered now and the maximum amount is 2000 pesos per year.

I received my 13a stateside through the Philippine Consulate in Chicago and through the mail so I never got a PBI brief, I still at that time had no idea I had to check in from Jan - Feb, I would go to the PBI on the date I arrived in the Philippines Lol... so I was getting fines and no explanation, finally we asked the PBI officer how come it's costing me so much and at the time there were 3 other people fighting me for the window and it was my turn... anyway she told me to check in from Jan - Feb, at this time I was not part of any expat type forum. Also took me a couple years to figure out the PBI Satellite offices I now use them it's a huge saving for me.


----------



## LegalSeagull (Jun 14, 2017)

Jet Lag said:


> Conflicting replies here. My understanding is that* YES *you need an exit clearance. It's best to visit with the closest immigration office to get accurate/legal information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just left the country on May 4 out of Terminal 3 (Cathay Pacific flight). There now are 2 fees to be paid. The little airport tax payment is history. BUT all residents must pay a "travel fee" - even citizens and a 13A as we all know is is considered a resident so get in that line first...around 1600+ pesos. As you start thru immigration a fee must be paid by all ACR card holders. That fee varies depending on how long you have been in country or other criteria but general is over 2000+ pesos. Not sure how long the "travel fee" has been around but seems like a double team...but at my age realize not open to debate so I just pay. Retired on Dec 8 so after this trip to the US should much less travel and can just be around the house in Dasma. That's the plan anyway!

Reba


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The travel tax is 1620 php economy and 2700 php 1st class. It can be paid at the airport, TIEZA office and may be done with ticket purchase. We went to Bangkok 2012 got travel tax at TIEZA office since I was also getting my ECC-A at BI Intramuros, 2015 Saigon trip travel tax was included in online booking with PAL. When booking with PAL they ask if you want it included or not. If you are booking more than one person possibly not everyone needs the travel tax, if you select it all will be charged. It is my understanding Filipinos pay every international departure, 13a also pay every departure, 9a pay only if they have been here a year or more. Looking at a booking through Malaysia Airlines to Kuala Lumpur the travel tax is already included in the ticket. The ACR holder fee referenced above is the Exit/Reentry permit, that fee supposedly reduced per exit during the fiscal year. As far as the airport tax being gone, that is wrong, it is included in your ticket price.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

While I had the Balikbayan Stamp in my US Passport and we had to leave each year, I didn't have a fee but we had to pay the "travel tax" for her to go out of the country as she was using and still has a Philippine Passport. Last year when she renewed it, she did the name change thing so now she has no need to carry the Marriage Cert to go with it. So when I receive my Permanent 13A, I spose I can look forward to paying the Exit Clearance fee. 

In actuality the last entry into the ROP with my BB stamp is still valid for a couple months so I have the BB stamp and the Temp 13A stamp in my Passport, both valid for the time being. 

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> While I had the Balikbayan Stamp in my US Passport and we had to leave each year, I didn't have a fee but we had to pay the "travel tax" for her to go out of the country as she was using and still has a Philippine Passport. Last year when she renewed it, she did the name change thing so now she has no need to carry the Marriage Cert to go with it. So when I receive my Permanent 13A, I spose I can look forward to paying the Exit Clearance fee.
> 
> In actuality the last entry into the ROP with my BB stamp is still valid for a couple months so I have the BB stamp and the Temp 13A stamp in my Passport, both valid for the time being.
> 
> Fred


Fred, they did not make you get a 9a visa to process the 13a?

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> Fred, they did not make you get a 9a visa to process the 13a?
> 
> Chuck


No. Followed the procedure through and received a Probationary 13A stamp in my Passport and paperwork to go along with it, expires in one year from approval. Now I have to repeat the procedure to obtain a Permanent 13A which I will start on in August to be completed in November. 9A was never mentioned.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> No. Followed the procedure through and received a Probationary 13A stamp in my Passport and paperwork to go along with it, expires in one year from approval. Now I have to repeat the procedure to obtain a Permanent 13A which I will start on in August to be completed in November. 9A was never mentioned.
> 
> Fred


Thanks


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

The answer is an absolute YES!

This is not based on any policies or regulations but rather on recent personal experience.

I currently hold a 13a Visa here in the Philippines and I traveled to Hong Kong in June for a little vacation and I had to get an ECC!

And I am not aware of any changes in the past few days...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> No. Followed the procedure through and received a Probationary 13A stamp in my Passport and paperwork to go along with it, expires in one year from approval. Now I have to repeat the procedure to obtain a Permanent 13A which I will start on in August to be completed in November. 9A was never mentioned.
> 
> Fred


So what visa were you on whilst you processed your 13a as you would need to be legally in the country to start with.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> So what visa were you on whilst you processed your 13a as you would need to be legally in the country to start with.


I was/am still on the Balikbayan stamp(1 year) that I received in Aug of 2016 after a 3 day junket to Singapore, and they stamped my Passport with the Probationary 13A which was approved in November 2016.

Fred


----------

